# 11-16-2021 Trip



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The wind finally died down so we headed out, cold run out but was pretty smooth ride. We got to the Mass and the little LY's were still there, so I threw the net a few times and loaded up. Sense it was pretty nice we headed out about 20+ miles, looking for maybe a grouper or two. We got to the spot and got a few bites but it was trigger and red snapper, so we packed up and went to another spot. This spot right off my better half is hooking up her fav Almacos. I got the biggest Mangrove I have ever caught almost 21". Then a few big AJ's hit and I took a break, good grief those fish (got my cardio in). Then it happened COBIA, got him in the boat, not a a monster but legal, broke out the fish bag, blew the dust off and shoved him in!!!!!! I caught about 5 yellow mouth grouper from 14" to 17" I was in fed water but I was confused on the regs so I put them all back, State says 20" but fed said no limit so I aired on the side of caution and just tossed them back. How do interpret that?

*Water Clarity* = Cloudy in the Bay, greenish at the Mass, Offshore clear green water
*Bait *= Live small LY's ( at the Mass )
*Water Depth* = 100 to 130
*Offshore current* = Low
*Area* = Fed Waters
*Water Temp* = 72 *°*F
*Moon* = Almost Full Moon


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE report, can't beat a fishing trip that you catch fish!!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> The wind finally died down so we headed out, cold run out but was pretty smooth ride. We got to the Mass and the little LY's were still there, so I threw the net a few times and loaded up. Sense it was pretty nice we headed out about 20+ miles, looking for maybe a grouper or two. We got to the spot and got a few bites but it was trigger and red snapper, so we packed up and went to another spot. This spot right off my better half is hooking up her fav Almacos. I got the biggest Mangrove I have ever caught almost 21". Then a few big AJ's hit and I took a break, good grief those fish (got my cardio in). Then it happened COBIA, got him in the boat, not a a monster but legal, broke out the fish bag, blew the dust off and shoved him in!!!!!! I caught about 5 yellow mouth grouper from 14" to 17" I was in fed water but I was confused on the regs so I put them all back, State says 20" but fed said no limit so I aired on the side of caution and just tossed them back. How do interpret that?
> 
> *Water Clarity* = Cloudy in the Bay, greenish at the Mass, Offshore clear green water
> *Bait *= Live small LY's ( at the Mass )
> ...


Great report as always


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice. I need somebody to show me how to toss a net in that stack and load up them LYs, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jaster said:


> Nice. I need somebody to show me how to toss a net in that stack and load up them LYs, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


HAHA not with this boat, it's was ok with the skiff but... Actually I just throw on the north side of the Mass where the bottom is clear and let it hit the bottom, you can feel them pounding the net from the hand line.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Outstanding ! You don't think that the yellow mouth grouper might have been scamp ?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Outstanding ! You don't think that the yellow mouth grouper might have been scamp ?


Well it didn't have the tail flares/fans lol, the tail was straight across. It had yellow around the mouth though. First time I ever caught some.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> HAHA not with this boat, it's was ok with the skiff but... Actually I just throw on the north side of the Mass where the bottom is clear and let it hit the bottom, you can feel them pounding the net from the hand line.


I should have clarified.... I need to be taught how to throw any net bigger than my 8ft bait net, hahahahah

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Any time!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Stud black snapper! Looks like a great day!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

That's a hoss of a gray snapper!
Nice report, thanks!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

21 inch mangrove? hell, the "big ones" are usually 16.
way to go, dude.
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

What a day!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Heck yes! Stud mangrove snapper.

As far as the grouper go, I don’t think juvie scamp have elongated tail fins. I also thought that yellow mouth were a deeper water species.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

WAReilly said:


> Heck yes! Stud mangrove snapper.
> 
> As far as the grouper go, I don’t think juvie scamp have elongated tail fins. I also thought that yellow mouth were a deeper water species.


What he said. Sounds like some juvie scamp.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks I will take a pic next time.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Boat-Dude said:


> Thanks I will take a pic next time.


After you put them in the fishbox, right? haha


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

If they are legal.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

WAReilly said:


> After you put them in the fishbox, right? haha


Yea, Boat Dude did that all wrong. Supposed to kill the fish, bring it back, fillet it and then ask what it was.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

This is what it looked like this is what it taste like please I.D. LOL


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

He I didn't see a broom tail at all, straight across with yellow on the bottom lip. I wasn't going to take any chances!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Boat-Dude said:


> If they are legal.


Of course, but unless you were fishing in 250'+ you can rest assured it's a scamp, not a yellowmouth. 

A 17" scamp when you're fishing for almacos and such, is a box topper.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is a pic of one of them. The tail is not broomstick and the bottom back fin is pointed. Ill take a better pic next time.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> Her is a pic of one of them. The tail is not broomstick and the bottom back fin is pointed. Ill take a better pic next time.
> 
> View attachment 1084135


scamp for sure sorry you missed out on some great eating


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dangit!! I threw back a few.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm calling that a scamp 100%. The yellowmouth grouper I've seen have a very yellow mouth. They will also have yellow on their dorsal fin and tail.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Scamp.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Im learning, next time.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> Dangit!! I threw back a few.


the broom will get more pronounced as they get larger


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

This is a much larger fish, but you can see how much more yellow the mouth is and the yellow in the tail and the tip of the dorsal fin. The inside of the mouth of a yellow mouth will have a yellow color to it also.

The tail of a scamp at this size would have very long rays.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

This thread is what planted the seed in my old brain.









Yellow mouth grouper compared to scamp


Got a mix of scamp and yellowmouth yesterday... the larger of the two in the photos is a scamp , the smaller the yellow mouth The most obvious difference is the tail... no 'broom on yellow mouth and yellow accents. Also more yellow around mouth and eyes on yellow mouth than a scamp. The dorsal...




www.pensacolafishingforum.com


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> This thread is what planted the seed in my old brain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boat dude .. apologies if I caused you to throw back legal scamp... but at least you threw back when in doubt rather than get busted... 

Pretty sure the grouper in the picture is a scamp as others have posted ... the tail on smaller scamp do not have the long brooms extensions.. but yellow mouth have the the yellow triangles at the edge of the tail, and yellow edge on dorsal fin. 

Once you get a legit yellow mouth and scamp it's eaier. Keep fishing and nice black aka mangrove aka grey snapper!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks man, I will try again. Much appreciate the info.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Look at the bright side. At least you know where to find some Scamp!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

True, now I wait on the wind. I have never fished this late in the year before. Still waiting on the bite to stop.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> True, now I wait on the wind. I have never fished this late in the year before. Still waiting on the bite to stop.


Most of the bottom fishing is better in the colder mouths a lot less pressure and some of the deeper water fish will be a little more shallow


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I've seemed to do well in the winter. I know I can fish better when it's not so hot. I'm a little more patient...


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

At 2:55 in this video, I miss-call a scamp a gag. We are always learning out there.


----------

